# 4D vision 1:100 Saturn V



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Been wanting a big Saturn V model for a long time, started on a 1:144 a few years ago but that stalled while trying to make it more accurate. Been really tempted by the Bandai Apollo 13 set, but wanted something bigger, I may still get that Bandai one someday. So it came down to the Dragon 1:72 vs. the 4D Vision 1:100. I wanted the size of the Dragon but kind of put off by the non-accurate parts. So I got the 4D vision and put it together this evening:

It's supposed to be a snap fit model but many pieces were way too lose and had to be glued. The gantry for the LES had some bends in it, soaked in boiling water and straightened them out.










Overspray not too bad on the command module:


















The LEM was a pain to put together, had to do some drilling and cutting to get everything to fit together properly. Not sure about the paint job, think I might redo some of it:









Had to repaint the ring near my thumb, overspray was terrible on that part:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

A few more pictures, forum has a crazy limit of 8....

They include 3 astronauts:









The instrument ring is a nice added detail:









The stuff inside the tanks is also a nice addition, here's the stage 2 oxygen tank:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thats... not small!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

John P said:


> Thats... not small!


No, not small, yet I still want a larger one...

Here it is in my living room:










Was getting rid of the white lines in some of the seams in the black markings and went ahead and finished the black markings over the clear parts:

















Still plenty of clear window to see the stuff inside.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Figured since I did the black over the clear I should do some white, and fixed a few over spray areas at the same time:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I dig the Enterprise lamp!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

One last picture, with the painting I did it looks pretty cool when back lit by the window.

Might print "C" decals for the clear fin, thought about painting it silver but it would never match the other 3. Also decided not to repaint the LEM, it's not something that would ever be taken out since the landing gear is fixed in the stowed position so you can't have the LEM out and in a landed configuration (it also doesn't mate with the command module so you can't have it in flying configuration either).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a wonderful buildup!
If I ever get a Saturn kit, this is the one I will aim for


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Richard Baker said:


> That is a wonderful buildup!
> If I ever get a Saturn kit, this is the one I will aim for


It took maybe 4 to 5 hours to assemble, I've probably spent about 1 more hour masking and airbrushing.

I've been looking at the inside of the instrument ring and just noticed the outside is corrugated.... I guess I'm not done and will be doing some sanding and painting....


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I made some decals for the clear parts, painted a white rectangle for the flag. Odd effect that the flag over clear looks smaller than the ones over the white. Also painted a white square for the "III" marking.

Don't think I'm going to sand down the corrugation on the instrument ring, too high a chance of not ending up with smooth and more importantly *round* part.

So, I think I'm done messing with it now.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is very impressive.


----------

